

Show HN: Responsa - Dynamic FAQs for your website - matteodepalo
https://goresponsa.com/en

======
empire29
Just going to the homepage and features page I still don't quite understand
what the service is about. I would like to see the blue banner area on the
homepage to include a concise description of what the service is.

The Features page is text heavy and the screenshots are too isolated. I felt
overwhelmed and didnt try to ready it. For me, a better features page would be
to have a full page screenshot with "hand-drawn" arrows with 1-2 line
descriptions of the feature.

Right now my take away is this is like a Disquos<sp?> for FAQs - but I still
dont quite understand why I would pay for that. (Im sure im missing something,
just havent taken the time to poke around/read through the site)

~~~
matteodepalo
You are right, we are like Disqus for FAQs. We should make it clearer in the
home and feature page. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
potomak
I really like explanations in the form: "we're <known service> for <new
problem to solve>"

------
kilian
Amazing idea that I would definitely recommend to clients if it was
multilingual. I could find anything on that in the faq (...;), what is the ETA
on that?

~~~
matteodepalo
You are welcome to ask that in our FAQs! Today we support english and italian
and we will have a spanish translation soon (sorry I can't be more specific
than that). We know this is a priority and we'll be working on it as soon as
possible.

~~~
entropie
I just asked this question.

I think for the "casual user", its hard to understand that you need to login
to activate that "Create Question" button. Maybe it is a good idea to have
this connect buttons next to the "create question" button.

I for one was little confused, just to say.

Very cool idea btw, i'll give it a try.

~~~
matteodepalo
I agree with you that the experience could be better for the casual user, in
fact we are publishing an update in a matter of days to allow anonymous
questions and to move the "login" phase at the end of the process. Thanks for
your feedback!

------
kmfrk
Would love to see a Tour page or video with more info. I feel like I need to
register an account to get a basic understanding of how it works.

It sounds like a great, idea though. Mainly as a user/consumer who often reads
useless FAQs from people who just don't care.

Maybe you should get in touch with Kickstarter and use it for their project
pages?

------
matteodepalo
CTO here. If you are interested to known more about us you can visit our blog
here: [http://blog.goresponsa.com/blog/2012/10/08/are-faqs-dead-
lon...](http://blog.goresponsa.com/blog/2012/10/08/are-faqs-dead-long-live-
social-faqs-and-welcome-to-responsa/)

------
jawngee
Nice, been looking for a solution like this for quite some time. Excellent,
well done too!

USD prices might be good though.

------
omaoi
That sounds awesome. I'm going to check it out now

